# Tyre Advice



## GaryL (May 21, 2011)

It's a bit embarassing to be asking newbie type of questions after four years *and* this being my first post. I was going to tag this onto a previous post but thought it might get more views as a one.

I have had a P reg, Hymer B640 Starline for four years. I have only had to replace one tyre and its replacement (which was the spare) is showing signs of age with marks on the wall and possibly a slow puncture. I'm guessing, given that the other tyres weren't new when I got the van, that it would just just be safer to replace all four tyres rather than the one that definitely needs replacing. Would others agree with that?

If so, would you suggest getting camping tyres and, if so, which ones?

Thanks.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

there is a date code on your tyres and it is recommended that you do not exceed five or six years. I have just exchanged mine at 6 years even though there was lots of tread left but you do not know what inside is like - it's really not worth the risk
Hav a look at black circles website for answers
>>black circles<<


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Michelin now reckon their tyres are good for 10 years !!!

Personally I dont bother with dedicated camper tyres. The reason being that the "standard" van tyres has EXACTLY the same load rating and EXACTLY the same speed rating as the camper tyre yet costs a LOT less.

Why pay (a lot) more for a tyre that, as far as I can tell, gives you no advantage?? PLUS you will find that camper tyres are like rocking horse ***** VERY difficult to find.

I have used standard white van man tyres for years, never had a problem. Some will tell you that insurance companies can get funny, BUT if the load and speed ratings are the same as the camping tyres the tyre manufacturer obviously feels they are up to the job, and they are the experts.

To answer your original query, I would check the date code and if they are a bit ancient change them.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> .......Personally I dont bother with dedicated camper tyres. The reason being that the "standard" van tyres has EXACTLY the same load rating and EXACTLY the same speed rating as the camper tyre yet costs a LOT less.........


And there was me thinking I was only person who thought that. 8O

I agree completely.........I dislike wasting money too.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

On my new to me van the tyres were dated 04/05 and showing signs of cracking. So changed them to Toyo HO9 £386 fitted from Blackcircles. They were recommended on different threads about tyres , as a good tyre to fit and also being good on mud/snow. 

Gary


----------



## oscardaisy (Dec 10, 2009)

I have an autotrail apahce and I fitted avon van tyres and new alloys 2 years ago I have been all over including france & spain twice and had no problems, totally transformed the driving experience


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I could well be wrong about this (Mr Plodd) but I was under the impression that 'Camper tyres' were designed to be static for extended periods and less prone to be distorted by long term parking.
I confess to preferring cheaper 'Van tyres' that are designed for carrying heavy loads and are cheaper.
I doubt that I will ever exceed the tyre wear factor so the tyres will be changed by date factor if I ever manage to keep a van that long.
Alan


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Michelin now reckon their tyres are good for 10 years !!!
> 
> Personally I dont bother with dedicated camper tyres. The reason being that the "standard" van tyres has EXACTLY the same load rating and EXACTLY the same speed rating as the camper tyre yet costs a LOT less.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, good van tyres and all thats needed. Tyres like a lot of stuff sold for motorhomes/caravan/camping are mostly hype. But check the dates!

Harry


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

rosalan said:


> I could well be wrong about this (Mr Plodd) but I was under the impression that 'Camper tyres' were designed to be static for extended periods and less prone to be distorted by long term parking.
> I confess to preferring cheaper 'Van tyres' that are designed for carrying heavy loads and are cheaper.
> I doubt that I will ever exceed the tyre wear factor so the tyres will be changed by date factor if I ever manage to keep a van that long.
> Alan


When I purchased my Motorhome from new it came fitted with Camper tyres fitted ( coded CP). The manufacturer stated these were fitted to eliminate flat spots when parked static for long periods. My understanding is that there is more steel in the tyre to increase its overall strength.
Yes they are more expensive. However, if these are being fitted on band new Motorhomes then they must be the recommended choice of the manufacturer and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

When I purchased my Motorhome from new it came fitted with Camper tyres fitted ( coded CP). The manufacturer stated these were fitted to eliminate flat spots when parked static for long periods. My understanding is that there is more steel in the tyre to increase its overall strength.
Yes they are more expensive. However, if these are being fitted on band new Motorhomes then they must be the recommended choice of the manufacturer and that's good enough for me.[/quote]

I agree
Ian


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*What about mixed tyres*

I have Michilin campers tyres fitted from new,the problem is when the fronts need changing well before the backs, would it be it be ok to fit a different make of tyre of the same type.

I know all the manufactures will scream blue murder, telling me I must have the same tyre fitted all round.

In Spain last year a tugger on our site had a puncture on his 4x4 and the garage wanted to fit a new set of tyres all round because of the vehicle being four heel drive.


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

Interesting thread as our (new to us in Nov and just had first MOT) Roller 600 will need new tyres not too far ahead - and has double wheels at the back so 6 if all are replaced  

If a van is used once a week for a journey of about 50 miles over winter in addition to hols, is that enough to prevent the problems with "being static for long periods"?

Would prefer to fit van tyres if we can....


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

[If a van is used once a week for a journey of about 50 miles over winter in addition to hols, is that enough to prevent the problems with "being static for long periods"?

Yes, once a week is more than enough, I think the advice is twice a month and you will be fine.

Paul.


----------



## GaryL (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies - like the previous poster, I think (on the balance of replies so far) I would prefer van tyres and drive my van at least every 6 weeks (sometimes every couple of weeks) - don't know if that is enough to stop the problem of being static for too long?

If I do go this route, is there any consensus about who is best to fit these (van) tyres - I've seen references to etyres and blackcircles. Any others?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I cannot see the big issue with tyres going out of shape through standing, our trailer/RV sits outside for most of the year and does shows through the summer, but we've never seen any problems yet.

It is about 1.8tonnes over 6 wheels when the engine isn't loaded, and we have Hankook RE08 van tyres on it and the other trailer and have yet to see any flat spotting, despite a lot of standing around.

I'd just check on the rating of what you have now and go to a reputable tyre dealer and get them ordered in. The original van tyre fitment is known, so you could also check and see if there is an uprated size available:

Many vans have multiple weight ratings, such as the Renault Trafic which comes in two body lengths and a high and low GVW rating. The tyres on the SWB van are smaller than the LWB version, so you can fit the larger tyre if you wanted and get better tyre life.

So you could go up from a 195/65R15 to a 215/65R15 for example.

Our Discovery comes with 215/75R16, 235/70R16 or 255/65R16 tyres, with a wheel rim width change for the largest size, so that will give you an idea of what a typical tyre range would be for a vehicle.

Peter


----------

